# New 210Rs - Television Adjustment



## BuffaloOutback (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi everyone,

My husband and I picked up our 2013 Outback 210RS yesterday! We are figuring out all the features and only one has stumped us so far - how do you adjust the swing arm on the television? It seems to be in a locked position for towing, and we can't figure out how to make it swing to re-position the TV. We figured out the tilt, but not the swing. Is there a "secret button" somewhere that we are missing?

Thanks!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Look for a black fabric strap hanging from the swing-arm. Pull it down and that will unlock the arms.


----------



## BuffaloOutback (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks. Ours is missing the strap but we found where the strap should be and fixed it. We appreciate your help


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

BuffaloOutback said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My husband and I picked up our 2013 Outback 210RS yesterday!


Wooo Hooooo.... Congrats on your purchase! DW and I really love our 210RS. We're off tomorrow to the Oregon Coast. C'mon out this way and we're caravan the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## thorin21 (Jul 30, 2012)

BuffaloOutback said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My husband and I picked up our 2013 Outback 210RS yesterday! We are figuring out all the features and only one has stumped us so far - how do you adjust the swing arm on the television? It seems to be in a locked position for towing, and we can't figure out how to make it swing to re-position the TV. We figured out the tilt, but not the swing. Is there a "secret button" somewhere that we are missing?
> 
> Thanks!


Well you've done better than I have... I can't work out the tilt, or how to remove the whole thing to take the TV outside... maybe I should find the manual and read it at some point... or maybe you can impart your wisdom!!!


----------



## Kapnkirk (Mar 2, 2012)

thorin21 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My husband and I picked up our 2013 Outback 210RS yesterday! We are figuring out all the features and only one has stumped us so far - how do you adjust the swing arm on the television? It seems to be in a locked position for towing, and we can't figure out how to make it swing to re-position the TV. We figured out the tilt, but not the swing. Is there a "secret button" somewhere that we are missing?
> 
> Thanks!


Well you've done better than I have... I can't work out the tilt, or how to remove the whole thing to take the TV outside... maybe I should find the manual and read it at some point... or maybe you can impart your wisdom!!!








[/quote]

As was said, find the Black fabric pull cord behind the TV and pull down, at same time pull out the TV and the swing arm will allow it to come out and then you will see it is just a matter of pulling up in the mount to move the TV, If you look at the outside mount it is very similar to the inside but plastic, once you pull out the swing arm its pretty easy, mine was a little tight the first couple times but loosened up where its easier now.

Good Luck, Keith


----------



## thorin21 (Jul 30, 2012)

Yep, got the fabric thing first day, it's the tilt on the tv I can't work out, i.e. vertical tilt... you know, to give a better viewing angle when seated on the sofa.

Thanks for the info on how to remove it. I'd assumed that the whole arm didn't come off and didn't even look at that possibility.


----------



## sulvester10 (Feb 20, 2012)

I had to losen the joint to get mine to tilt with a allen wrench.


----------



## thorin21 (Jul 30, 2012)

sulvester10 said:


> I had to losen the joint to get mine to tilt with a allen wrench.


Yeah, tried that and it seemed really tight, so I stopped... I'll give it another go and see what happens.

Thanks


----------

